# restoring all apps after rom install



## rnarc206 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ive just installed two different roms through boot manager. I dont why my market only downloads some of my apps and not all. I have cm7 as my main phone rom and I have about 30 apps. When I installed miui and omfgb aome apps that were restored on miui werent restored on omfgb. Furthermore all of my apps from cm7 rom werent on the others. Wtf


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

Use titanium backup. Market is not reliable for restoring apps

Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.23


----------



## rnarc206 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes that would be a less easier solution. I wish market was reliable. But is their a way to restore all apps instead of clicking on each app and restoring one by one?


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes buy the pro version

Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.23


----------



## rubiksc00p (Sep 19, 2011)

The market isn't reliable and doesn't save data with the app. Get TB!  It's really not bad to restore with it!


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Or get App Manager Pro. Its by jrummy and works just like tibu. I like how jrummys app is set up. Seems easier to use than tibu.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

There are several good data back-up apps Titanium Backup is really good and My Back Up Pro. Both have the ability to use root to decrease restore/backup time, they also allow you to back-up and restore data to (i.e. SMS, Contacts, Alarms, Bookmarks etc).


----------

